
Julie Ann Horvath: "There was no investigation." - superduper33
https://twitter.com/nrrrdcore/status/458342995469688833
======
duncan_bayne
[http://mashable.com/2014/04/21/github-president-
resigns/](http://mashable.com/2014/04/21/github-president-resigns/)

"Tom Preston-Werner, cofounder and president of programming network GitHub,
has resigned from the company following an investigation into gender
harassment allegations."

Sounds a lot like an investigation to me.

~~~
sehr
A single, saving face sentence coming directly from the accused convinces you?

~~~
duncan_bayne
Sorry, I don't understand. There was an investigation, which found no breach
of law but was damning enough for at least one senior-level resignation.

How does that equal "there was no investigation?"

